
Charles Manson dies at age 83 - chirau
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/20/obituaries/charles-manson-dead.html
======
dplgk
Refreshingly packed with info, this article. Gets right to the point with the
interesting facts rather starting off with the typical "One day as I slowly
walked through a corn field and the pitter patter of rain drops danced along
the bill of my cap..."

~~~
xellisx
The article starts off with "Charles Manson, one of the most notorious
murderers of the 20th century,...", but Manson did not perform the murders.

------
palad1n
Is it just me, or does the world feel lighter?

------
jabretti
Thanks, death penalty opponents, for insisting that scarce budgets be spent
keeping him alive all this time.

~~~
polotics
Life in jail is cheaper than the DP's process with all appeals, death row
security etc. Also awaiting a natural (slower, more decrepit, more meaningless
and insignificant) passing is more punishment than a quick end. Even more so
for a rock-star fool like Manson.

~~~
Omnius
I used to be pro death penalty but now they just need to sit and rot. With the
caveat that now backwards legislation can ever get them out.

------
lerie82
And the world wept

------
awptimus
God called one of his angels back to heaven

